# Opinions on Orvis Warm Water "Big Bug" Line



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

Anybody tried the Orvis Warm Water "Big Bug" Line? I'm trying to figure out what differences are between that and the Freshwater Bass taper they sell, other than $10. From the description it sounds stiffer, but I'm wondering if the taper or weight is different. Thanks.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

I had one for about a week and couldn't stand it. didnt cast well, too stiff, too much memory and overall it didn't turn over big flies well. serves me right for buying an orvis line.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Not really familar with that particular line but Orvis lines are really good overal especially on 1 to3 wt. With the meaning by warmwater I am thinking it for warmer climate like Florida as I have a 10wt line which will coil up in cooler water up here. I have using Airflo new bass taper and love the hell out of it. Far better than Rio's and the Mastery Series lines.


----------

